# JJ's Home Theater Hangout



## jjmbxkb (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, everyone:

When finishing our basement, I installed surround sound and front projection systems. I also set up a gaming/TV area on the other end of the basement. The movie watching area is 20' by 15', with:
- Dual screen Constant Image Area (CIA) setup (Focupix 114" fixed frame screen, Focupix 106" electric dropdown) 
- Panasonic PT-AE4000u projector 
- 7.2 surround sound (Energy RC70's, RCLCR, RC-R's, Energy Veritas 2.0CM inceilings, eD A3-300 subwoofer, Epik Sentinel) 
- 11.2 prewiring (For future DSX Height/Width and/or ProLogicIIz speakers) 
- Pioneer Elite VSX-03THX Receiver 
- Panasonic DMP-BD35AK Blu-ray player 
- Insteon scene lighting control 
- Equipment rack with open back door for wire management 

The gaming setup: 
- Panasonic TH-PZ4680U 46" Plasma TV 
- Sony HT-CT100 Soundbar 
- Sony PlayStation3 
- Nintendo WII 
- MartinLogan Helos 20 Inceilings (as part of a prewired 5.1 surround setup) 

Even if this is a basement, I did not go the route of dedicated home theater, but want to keep an open floor plan and serve multiple living/playing functions. So other than the dark front wall, the rest of is painted with a light color, just like any other finished living space. It's been great fun for my family, friends and our guests. You can see my getaway at my homepage via my profile.

I'm currently working on room measurements, sub EQ, acoutical treatments. Next steps may include external amplification, height and/or width speakers (11.2), video gaming surround sound setup, universal remote control. Then you have the 3D. It never ends, and that's the fun.

Thanks very much for visiting my gallery, and I appreciate your suggestions and comments.


----------

